# Golden with hemangio sarcoma and eye cloudiness



## pamf (Feb 8, 2019)

Hi all,
My beautiful 8 year old golden girl, Chelsea was diagnosed with Hemangiosarcoma in May of this year. Typical scenario... was fine in the morning and then had an acute episode and collapse which led us to the local vet ER. There she was found to have a mass on her spleen. We opted to have it removed and biopsied. It came back positive for hemangiosarcoma. Even though no other signs of it were visualized during the surgery on other organs, we were told that she statistically had anywhere from 17-90 days to live on average. So we took her home and spoiled her. She recovered fully and returned to her old self. She has surprised us by living until now but about 2 months ago I noticed clouding in her right eye (possibly milder but present also in left). I just watched it and it doesn't seem to be worsening but we brought her to the vet 2 weeks ago for something else and showed him her eye. He tested the pressure and said it was elevated in both eyes so he put her on eye drops and 2 antibiotics (one for her skin irritation but I believe the other was for her eye). Upon recheck last week he said that her pressure is still elevated and he wants to refer her to a canine ophthalmologist. I am just looking for some input on how much digging on this we should do given her life expectancy as she is now at nearly the 9 month mark. He did do some blood work at the last visit and says that her blood work is excellent with no cancer indicators. We all know she still has this awful disease though. I feel like we have had her on "hospice" and she is thriving and I hesitate putting her through unnecessary tests etc. Any input or advice would be appreciated. The vet we have been dealing with is a new vet with limited experience and honestly I am just not sure that he isn't just following a text book for her eye symptoms and not taking the whole dog into consideration.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I have had several older dogs with cloudiness that was not cataracts. No one ever measured the pressure. I can't remember what they called it but they said it was a normal older dog thing. I guess I would probably check with the ophthalmologist just to know what you are dealing with and if it could be painful. I'm so glad Chelsea has survived her cancer this long. Maybe it is actually gone and you will have years left with her. Best wishes.


----------



## Lincgold (May 11, 2018)

My heart goes out to you. Our 10 yr old golden retriever was diagnosed also this past May with hemangiosarcoma. It was discovered, after an ultrasound, that he had two large tumors on his spleen. Our vet told us that even if the tumors and spleen were removed he would at best have six months to live. We were devastated! Considering the prognosis, we could not see putting him through that for just six months. Without the surgery he would have maybe three months. It is February and he is still with us. 
I’m sure your vet means well but if it were my dog I would just let him be. Our Lincoln’s eyes also are clouded but he manages fine. Good luck to you. Please keep us updated.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I would take your girl to see the Ophthalmologist, this can be a painful condition for them.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I would go to the opthamalogist. If it is glaucoma or PU, it can be extremely painful due to the increased pressure in the eye (s)


----------



## pamf (Feb 8, 2019)

Thank you for all the replies. I guess I will take her to the ophthalmologist just to make sure it isn't painful. I spoke at length to the vet that is ordering all this and he seems to think the eye clouding is not related to the hemangiosarcoma. Upon further questioning he stated that her eye pressure was 8 in both eyes when it is normally around 15, whereas I thought he was saying earlier that her eye pressure was high. Ann, so Lincoln is doing well? Did the eye cloudiness come on after the diagnosis? Are they sure it is hemangiosarcoma? I know that since our diagnosis came via a biopsy, it is correct. Unfortunately it sounds like it will represent itself at some point but until then we will give her unlimited love and attention.


----------

